# ,  / > Kenwood >  KENWOOD TK3206

## Alex2

-3206     ?        :     ,  /      ,    ,     ,    . /    .     ,   !

----------


## Alex2

- !        ?

----------


## Alex2

,     /,     !

----------


## UR7IKQ

,   
      ,

----------


## UR7IKQ

,           

                     ,

----------


## UR7IKQ

,   KPG-87D edit->optional features->battery save

----------


## UR7IKQ

,            20  21

----------


## UR7IKQ



----------


## Alex2

!  , KENWOOD TK-3206        RX/TX,   ,  /     TX   Q403   pin         0.    -1,2,   -0,64.     ?

----------


## Alex2

*  8 ():*

5R  5  ,   5R  TX      !

----------


## Alex2

???                ,              ? 
      ,    ?    !

    -            ?

----------


## UN7FEI

,      .

----------


## Alex2

!       ,   ,    Q403              !        ,      ,         TX .         !   ,   ?

----------


## Alex2

?           ?

----------


## Alex2

,        !
       ,      ,     .    ,    !

----------


## Alex2

,      50 ,  5,        .    .      ?

*  5 ():*

    ,         ,     .
 , ,   .

----------


## Alex2

,    !

*  8 ():*

!   ,      /        ,         ,    ,   TX               ,     /   .    Low,   ,   ?   ?

----------


## Alex2

,     /      ,           ,                ,       .    ?

----------


## Alex2

,     /        ,                        !   .

----------


## Alex2

!

*  5 ():*

      ?

----------


## Alex2

!!!         /,       !

*  15 ():*

,       *Battery Warning level*).  Test Mode?        ?

----------


## Alex2

?

----------


## Alex2

,     ,        *Battery Warning level  148,        202!*

----------


## Alex2

,   ,   ?   .

*  28 ():*

----------

